
Ask HN: What do I do if my raise-request is declined? - throwaway17265
I am going from title Jr to Sr and was notified that salary would be increase by X. A small raise and I pretty much said no.<p>I checked out the web for relevant job listings with +- 20% of what I asked for. As well as a few LinkedIn companies that has contacted me. As well as a general description why I think I can demand a higher number.<p>Now I&#x27;ve been told they have looked it over and will get back to me with a new number.<p>My number doesn&#x27;t feel unreasonable, it is fairly high but still below the highest listings I found with quite a lot.<p>I am fairly sure they won&#x27;t blindly accept my number, but what do I actually do if they try to &quot;meet me in the middle&quot;? I would not be satisfied with a number in the middle, my number is almost my minimum.<p>I really enjoy working here, and frankly I don&#x27;t want to move company, but at the same time I want to be paid what I feel I deserve (and as for my direct manager, he said that the number I gave is ok). I am also quite a non-confrontal person so I don&#x27;t like pushing.<p>It&#x27;s literally my first salary discussion I&#x27;ve had to say no to so far, the other ones I&#x27;ve had have been quite OK, until this one which I felt was not ok.
======
brudgers
Some resources:

Highly recommended Patio11's podcast:
[http://www.kalzumeus.com/2016/06/03/kalzumeus-podcast-
episod...](http://www.kalzumeus.com/2016/06/03/kalzumeus-podcast-
episode-12-salary-negotiation-with-josh-
doody/?utm_source=rss&utm_medium=rss&utm_campaign=kalzumeus-podcast-
episode-12-salary-negotiation-with-josh-doody)

A general article on employment negotiation: [http://haseebq.com/how-not-to-
bomb-your-offer-negotiation](http://haseebq.com/how-not-to-bomb-your-offer-
negotiation)

------
sharemywin
Sounds like you're going to have to find another job. I would take what ever
they give kill it at your new position for about 6-12 months and then find a
new job. Give it enough time to show a new employer you can do the new job.

~~~
throwaway17265
What makes you think that from the information I gave? I've been here for a
long time, have excellent performance and zero complaints.

